# Pregnancy growth vs. normal growth?



## Breana' (May 13, 2012)

So about a week and a half ago, I got two female feeders from a reptile show. They were supposed to be males, as all the rats they were kept with were males, but a closer inspection led me to discover that they were literally the only two females of the entire bunch. They're both probably around 10 or 11 weeks old and I'm starting to wonder if they might be pregnant. 

Both of them are about the same size, but I started to notice that one was definitely getting a little hefty around the middle. I can see nipples (not majorly) and her sides stick out a little bit, but she isn't huge or pair shaped or look like she swallowed a golf ball yet. This one gained almost 20 grams between yesterday night and this morning, jumping from 108 to 126. She was 98 the day before. However, I will be weighing her again at the same time as yesterday because I know it could be food and water weight. The other one is noticeably smaller, gaining only 10 grams yesterday and the day before, bringing her to 108 grams today. Since rats grow so quickly I'm not entirely sure if this rapid weight gain is normal for a rat of this age or if it could mean I'm expecting at least one litter. I'll try to get pictures but I don't know if they'll be particularly helpful or not.

Oh! They are both going to the bathroom normally.
Thanks!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Breana' said:


> So about a week and a half ago, I got two female feeders from a reptile show. They were supposed to be males, as all the rats they were kept with were males, but a closer inspection led me to discover that they were literally the only two females of the entire bunch. They're both probably around 10 or 11 weeks old and I'm starting to wonder if they might be pregnant.
> 
> Both of them are about the same size, but I started to notice that one was definitely getting a little hefty around the middle. I can see nipples (not majorly) and her sides stick out a little bit, but she isn't huge or pair shaped or look like she swallowed a golf ball yet. This one gained almost 20 grams between yesterday night and this morning, jumping from 108 to 126. She was 98 the day before. However, I will be weighing her again at the same time as yesterday because I know it could be food and water weight. The other one is noticeably smaller, gaining only 10 grams yesterday and the day before, bringing her to 108 grams today. Since rats grow so quickly I'm not entirely sure if this rapid weight gain is normal for a rat of this age or if it could mean I'm expecting at least one litter. I'll try to get pictures but I don't know if they'll be particularly helpful or not.
> 
> ...


sooo glad you have a scale. If you look at Imaginary Evil's 3 litters coming thread, I posted 2 different weight gain charts of pregant young girls. See if that helps you. both of their weight gains are suspicious. but coming in as feeders the other girl may just be gorging on food having been deprived of it...the first one sounds pregnant.


----------



## Breana' (May 13, 2012)

Pear* omg what an idiot, haha!

But thanks so much! I'm going to check that out right now. I definitely think something is going on.


----------

